# Tower Cranes



## FastTrax (Oct 27, 2020)

www.pbs.org/video/pov-city-cranes-filmmaker-interview/

www.terex.com/cranes/en/products/tower-cranes

www.cranerental.com/how-tower-cranes-work/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tower_crane


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 28, 2020)

I feel weak in the knees just thinking about this!


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 30, 2020)

You know how cold it is way up there in the winter time???!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 30, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> You know how cold it is way up there in the winter time???!!


I can only imagine.

There isn't enough money in this world that would entice me into serving a career in the field.


----------

